# [Theme][GoSMS Theme] RootzWiki Inspired - Black/Light - Free



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Below is what they look like.

[url]https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jb.gosms.mastertm.rootzwikiinspired
[/URL]https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jb.gosms.mastertm.rootzwikiinspired.lightIf you want to donate, feel free to buy the themes^^


----------

